# Upgrading 11.2 --> 11.3 cannot boot



## giantkingsquid (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi All,

I thought that I'd upgrade from 11.2 to 11.3 before 11.2 goes EOL. Upgrade process went well until I tried to reboot after `freedbsd-update install`

I get an error:

```
Mounting from ufs:dev/vtbd0p2 failed with error 19
```

Not sure what could've changed my boot drive in a minor update? I tried `mountroot> ?` to have a look but got back:

```
Invalid file system specification.
```

The system is virtualised using QEMU FWIW so very easy to roll back to 11.2 for now but would like to get this fixed before 11.2 EOL.

See attachment for full error.

I've had a google and looked through this forum but haven't found anything relevant. Thanks in advance,

Tom


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 15, 2019)

giantkingsquid said:


> Mounting from ufs:*dev/*vtbd0p2 failed with error 19


There is a slash missing,  try: `mountroot>ufs:/dev/vtbd0p2`


----------



## giantkingsquid (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi, thanks for the suggestion. Sadly that did not work: 


```
error 2: unknown file system.
```

Had a quick look and the fstab file on my working 11.2 does not have the leading slash:


```
# Device        Mountpoint      FStype  Options Dump    Pass#
dev/vtbd0p2     /               ufs     rw      1       1
/dev/vtbd0p3    none            swap    sw      0       0
fdescfs         /dev/fd         fdescfs rw,late 0       0
#//guest@APOLLO/mantis_uploads /mnt/mantis_uploads smbfs rw,late,-N,-I192.168.178.25
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2019)

giantkingsquid said:


> Sadly that did not work:


Noticed how the error changed from 'Error 19' (not found) to 'Error 2; unknown filesystem'?



giantkingsquid said:


> Had a quick look and the fstab file on my working 11.2 does not have the leading slash:


That's actually an error. There should be a slash.

Can you boot the installation media, choose the 'live' option and post the `gpart show` of the disk?


----------



## giantkingsquid (Oct 15, 2019)

SirDice said:


> That's actually an error. There should be a slash.



Would it be worth correcting that in my 11.2 fstab and starting the upgrade process from scratch? Out of interest where does the boot process look for what to boot? fstab or somewhere else?



SirDice said:


> Can you boot the installation media, choose the 'live' option and post the `gpart show` of the disk?



I did that but I'm not sure if I did it right:

`gpart show` returned nothing.

`df -h` only showed the install media

`camcontrol devlist` did return the virtual hard drive that is the discussion point of the thread, but not sure why `gpart show` does not return it. Does that mean the partition table has gone awol?





Many thanks for the help,

Tom


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 15, 2019)

When at the `mountroot>` prompt press the 'Pause/Break' key, scroll up with 'PageUp' key, check which disk devices have been found, eventually post pictures for each 'PageUp' screen content, to return to prompt press 'Pause/Break' again.


----------



## VladiBG (Oct 15, 2019)

Is virtio loaded?


----------



## giantkingsquid (Oct 16, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> When at the `mountroot>` prompt press the 'Pause/Break' key, scroll up with 'PageUp' key, check which disk devices have been found, eventually post pictures for each 'PageUp' screen content, to return to prompt press 'Pause/Break' again.



Here you go T-Daemon:













VladiBG said:


> Is virtio loaded?



Hi, I'm not sure what you mean by this? I am using VirtIO as the vdisk bus to host my FreeBSD VM. 
I have made zero changes between upgrading from 11.2 to 11.3, I can actually switch back and forth between the two images with no other changes, so a bit perplexed what went wrong with the upgrade?

Thanks all,

Tom


----------



## giantkingsquid (Oct 16, 2019)

VladiBG said:


> Is virtio loaded?



I thought a little more about this and looked through the boot for my working 11.2 image and found some VirtIO mentions, including what appears to be the discovery of the (20GB) virtual drive:





From what I can see that section does not appear in the 11.3 boot. 

Could it be related to this PR 236922 I wonder?


----------



## VladiBG (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes the virtio driver is not loaded. Your PCI0 dev 2.0 - dev 2.4 are detected but the driver for them is not loaded and the virtual hard disk is not detected under /dev/vtb*
You can try to grab the CURRENT boot image and check if it's fixed or not there.


----------



## giantkingsquid (Oct 16, 2019)

VladiBG said:


> Yes the virtio driver is not loaded. Your PCI0 dev 2.0 - dev 2.4 are detected but the driver for them is not loaded and the virtual hard disk is not detected under /dev/vtb*
> You can try to grab the CURRENT boot image and check if it's fixed or not there.



Hmm that is a pain. Does that mean that the virtio drivers were removed for 11.3?

How would I go about grabbing the CURRENT boot image? Use `freebsd-update -r 11.3-CURRENT upgrade` ?

I just read *23.4.1. Using FreeBSD-CURRENT* in the manual and it sounds ominous. Surely performing a minor point level upgrade shouldn’t break the boot process for what I would’ve thought would be a non-trivial number of users?

Thanks for your help, it’s appreciated


----------



## VladiBG (Oct 16, 2019)

No, i'm not telling you to upgrade to the CURRENT also you can't use binary update (freebsd-update) to upgrade to current version, just take the bootable iso or img and boot from it under live CD to see if your hard disk is detected or not.

virtio module is not removed. It's included by default in the GENERIC kernel and loaded when it's needed.









						Chapter 25. Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD
					

Information about how to keep a FreeBSD system up-to-date with freebsd-update or Git, how to rebuild and reinstall the entire base system, etc




					www.freebsd.org
				






			Index of /pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/ISO-IMAGES/13.0/
		


p.s.
it may be easy for you just to create a new test VM under qemu and test it there.


----------



## giantkingsquid (Oct 17, 2019)

Ok, so I booted into the Live CD of 13.0-CURRENT and ran `gpart show` and the virtual hard drive did not show unfortunately, looks like only the install media itself:


----------

